# Another Experiment



## turmeric (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, my saffron is getting rained out, but we need the rain and it is November, so what can I say? Two good things; at least the bulbs turned out to be viable, and they haven’t budded yet, so all may not be lost…

Meanwhile, I pursue my craziness indoors; to wit, trying to make a new flavor of chip. We don’t have an Eastern European version yet, so I tried to make Hungarian Mushroom chips. Unfortunately, I tried to make them out of parsnips! FYI, don’t overcook these in the interests of easy peeling, they won’t slice! However, I got a few thin slices to fry and shook my flavoring on them.

*The flavoring: *
porcini mushroom powder from the local farmers’ market
paprika,
dill weed,
a little Malden salt,
some garlic powder 
powdered buttermilk? 

Question, now what do I do with the powdered buttermilk?


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Meg!

Is the powdered buttermilk (pb) the base and then you put all the other ingredients in that? Maybe the pb helps the stuff to stick to the chips? 
(Am I off here?)
WHere did you come up w/ the flavoring? I would like to try your chips.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, the powdered buttermilk is the base, it helps the stuff stick to the chips. I got the idea because there's a restaurant in the area which makes Hungarian mushroom soup. They make a roux with flour and butter, then add paprika and dill weed, then sour cream (I couldn't find that powdered), and then add all that to mushroom soup. It's to die for! I couldn't figure out the spices and finally read up on it somewhere. I tried to adapt it to chips. I will try something besides parsnips next time! Maybe just good ol' potatoes?


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 12, 2007)

Rutabagas perhaps?


----------



## turmeric (Nov 13, 2007)

Do you know, I've never in my life eaten a rutabaga? Maybe worth a try!


----------

